# Got Grebes?



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Well we don't have any now - released our last two waterbirds on Friday. One came in as a hatchling last spring and the other came in back in September with all his tailfeathers missing. Both were very happey to be free again, no more eating goldfish in a sink. Fiesty little guys and they sure liked diving in that lake.

NAB


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

aww, don't just love it when the messy stinky ones finally get released!!lol


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Yay!!!! And who do we have the pleasure of viewing in those pictures besides the Grebes?? Looks like a couple of die-hard animal rescuers to me.  What a lovely daughter? niece? helper? you have!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! Super kudos to you all for rehabbing those Grebes! Grebes can be a real challenge as they spend most of their lives on/in the water and aren't really very capable on the land.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE, NAB!!

Yes, WHO is your lovely helper?? (I bet you _knew_ we were gonna ask! ) 

Wishing the Grebes a long, safe and happy life!!

Love and Hugs

Shi and the gang


----------

